# Transom mount trolling motor to bow mount



## mErcMaN1o9 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a 50# thrust minn kota that is transom mount. Can anyone post a website that has some sort of L shaped mount for a transom mount?

Thanks


----------



## njTom (Dec 7, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes like that


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 7, 2009)

This is another idea. I used this home made bracket with my new 50# MK.


----------



## njTom (Dec 8, 2009)

Just search Motorguide Transom mount. If you can get someone to bend metal I would go with BassNbobs bracket. It looks to be a bit more sturdy. Hope this helps


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 10, 2009)

Joe, no I haven't. There is carpet between the two.


----------

